# Cupholder Info



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

i tryed searching to see if this has been posted before(sorry if it has).. i found out that the little rubber tray inside console will fit perfectly over cupholders to give a totally new effect.. when no drinks are in car it keeps crap from accumulating...

it only fits one way so if it sets weird rotate 180 degrees and should fit perfect!! :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

you ******* modifier !!!


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

my cheapest mod to date,, lol arty:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

hmmm try invent me something to shock the cr*p out of those idiots that swing their door open blindly when they park next to you at the mall... LMFAO .. Ill pay cash !!!!... :willy: arty:


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

JMJ80 said:


> i found out that the little rubber tray inside console will fit perfectly over cupholders to give a totally new effect...


I think the owner's manual points that out. Actually bought a second one of these because I can't stand the sight of cupholders. The one in the console comes in handy because any doo-dads you put in there don't slide around and make all kinds of noise.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Vedli said:


> hmmm try invent me something to shock the cr*p out of those idiots that swing their door open blindly when they park next to you at the mall... LMFAO .. Ill pay cash !!!!... :willy: arty:


How's this...it may solve your problems.........


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

and if your not by yer car? ... got one of those I can mount to my roof and set it to autopilot? LMFAO... :willy: arty:


----------



## xMeekSx (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry to bring an old thread back, but this is the only one I found that relates to the topic. But Does anyone know how to put back the cover for this rear tray storage. I was able to snap it back to the hinges but now it won't close.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> I think the owner's manual points that out. Actually bought a second one of these because I can't stand the sight of cupholders.



Then where do you put your beer? :lol:


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

JMJ80 said:


> i tryed searching to see if this has been posted before(sorry if it has).. i found out that the little rubber tray inside console will fit perfectly over cupholders to give a totally new effect.. when no drinks are in car it keeps crap from accumulating...




that's where I hide my drugs :lol:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I never knew this... someone needs to take a picture of what it looks like!:willy:


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Then where do you put your beer? :lol:


In your mouth.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Here ya go, Steve.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

That is the coolest f*cking thing I never knew!!! Damnit that pisses me off, I hated those damn cup holders!!!:lol: :willy:


----------



## GTOtbird (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey GTODealer....the little tray was the main reason I bought the GTO. 
When I discovered that...it was a done deal.
The little tray is a great place to hold my sunglasses.
But I did have to read the owners manual to find the trunk release behind the headrest of the rear passenger seat...I thought that was really cool.

Now if I could just find the coat hooks!!!


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

GTOtbird said:


> Hey GTODealer....the little tray was the main reason I bought the GTO.
> When I discovered that...it was a done deal.
> The little tray is a great place to hold my sunglasses.
> But I did have to read the owners manual to find the trunk release behind the headrest of the rear passenger seat...I thought that was really cool.
> ...



There is a trunk release there? Man, we're a bunch of non manual reading folks in here  .. Maybe we need an "owners manual special features" forum for those of us who have never cracked the manual open haha..
Joe


----------



## xMeekSx (Mar 7, 2006)

Anyone figure out how to keep this cover closed? It's driving me nuts. I had to take it off because it was just sticking out and I'm afraid someone might step on it and completely break it off.


----------



## ADCRUZINGTO (Jan 28, 2006)

*Things We Dont Know*

i too have been lazy enough not to read owners manual, but i did know about that cover for cupholders. what i dint know was that you could change from cd1 -cd6 by holding down next button on steering wheel for 2 seconds. if you tap it it changes to next song. that is sooo cool. we should start a "stickie" thread like they have in corvette forum of all the little nuances and cool thing most dont know about this car. gto feels like it was built for 007 movie with all the gadgets and extras it has.
#1 gto forum lurker


----------



## GTOtbird (Mar 4, 2006)

Anybody find the coat hooks?


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

xMeekSx said:


> Anyone figure out how to keep this cover closed? It's driving me nuts. I had to take it off because it was just sticking out and I'm afraid someone might step on it and completely break it off.


what cover are you referring to?


----------



## xMeekSx (Mar 7, 2006)

kwiktsi said:


> what cover are you referring to?


The cover for the little storage right below the vents for the rear passengers. I looked at the front tray right below the radio because its similar, but no luck finding a solution.


----------



## MaximumPwr (Oct 13, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> I think the owner's manual points that out. Actually bought a second one of these because I can't stand the sight of cupholders. The one in the console comes in handy because any doo-dads you put in there don't slide around and make all kinds of noise.


I did the same thing.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Well, since we're pointing out neato-cool (albeit trivial) things we didn't know about our cars, does everyone realize there's a lug nut cap-puller under the spare tire? Handy little thing. Sits in a little cubby carved into styrofoam.

The goobers at my dealership, not realizing this, used a pair of pliers to pull mine off. Scratched 'em up. I pointed it out to my service writer the next time I was there. "How about that?" he said.


----------



## GTOtbird (Mar 4, 2006)

*Suggestion for Stickey:*

This is getting good. I didn't know about the nut puller. Hey I don't even know where my spare is. But I do know, that I don't want my nuts scratched by anyone but me.

Suggestion to Moderator.
Start a locked thread called GTO Triva.
When some one has a good triva tip. Copy it into that thread, of course giving credit to the tipster, without out all the other comments like this one.


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

Funny, I just found the rear passenger trunk release mechanism. Why's it there???

Didn't know about the nut puller. Wish I knew this before rotating my tires recently and screwed up one trying to figure them out.... Now I think that one may have fallen off. How bad is the dealer raping us for replacement nut caps??


----------



## GTOtbird (Mar 4, 2006)

I looked for it because if the battery dies or the electric doo-hickey that opens it dies and you need in the trunk, you need a way to get it open. Smart idea. I can't wait to have a passenger back there and ask them, "Hey Joe, would you please open the trunk?"


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

GTOtbird said:


> I looked for it because if the battery dies or the electric doo-hickey that opens it dies and you need in the trunk, you need a way to get it open. Smart idea. I can't wait to have a passenger back there and ask them, "Hey Joe, would you please open the trunk?"


That's right, we don't have regular key locks on the outside of our trunks do we?? I guess it's a lot cheaper and easier to run a short cable to the back seat rather than all the way up to the driver...


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

How to say this.......... I am not using my nut caps and anyone who wants then is welcome to them. They are just ratteling around in the bottom of my trunk.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Don said:


> How to say this.......... I am not using my nut caps and anyone who wants then is welcome to them. They are just ratteling around in the bottom of my trunk.


$50 to the first person who asks if they can have his loose, rattling nut caps hahaha :willy: 
Joe


----------



## GTOtbird (Mar 4, 2006)

I will ask if he's scratched them. 
As I posted before, I don't want a set of nut caps that have been scratched by someone else.

By the way, I fixing to go out to the garage and find my spare and try and find the hidden "nut puller"


----------



## GTOtbird (Mar 4, 2006)

This is quickly becoming my favorite thread.

I found the spare tire! Trunk was so small I didn't think it even had one.
Should I start a new thread about the spare tire? Best looking mini spare I've seen.

Took me a few minutes to find the yellow nut cap puller. Man, was I surprised when I pulled off those plastic nut caps--I thought they were Titanium. 

Question about the nut cap puller: "what is the short piece for. I hung it on my pants pocket by the short piece but I'm sure it must have another function.

Maybe we should start a new thread about the nup caps and related puller.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Two of my favorite little things:

1. If you want to play your radio while you're working on your car or something, turn off the vehicle, remove the key, and press the radio's on button. This will give accessory power for one hour.

2. Take that GTO CD that came with your owner manual and put it in your computer. It's a Flash based guided tour of the features.


----------



## GTOtbird (Mar 4, 2006)

The cup holder cover is on the CD, however; both me and the wife watched that CD and we can't remember anything about the nut puller.


----------

